# River Jordan Culvert-The Return-Liverpool-April 2011



## kevsy21 (May 17, 2011)

The River Jordan Culvert is situated in the Otterspool area of Liverpool.
From Sefton Park the stream is culverted through Otterspool Park under the woodland before joining the Mersey.
There is a collapse in the middle of the tunnel meaning its now split into 2 halfs.
The Tunnel is very cramped and low in parts,
This is the Brick section of the culvert (1st section),we explored the 2nd section earlier in the year,we explored even further this time.

Returned in April-11 with Georgie and WIMR.





Looking back towards the entrance




Under an old manhole cover









Georgie




A few Parts of it are starting to collapse.









The further in the lower it gets.


----------



## Snips86x (May 18, 2011)

Superb Images. Do you know how long the tunnel is? Was there much of a stench?


----------



## kevsy21 (May 18, 2011)

anpanman said:


> Superb Images. Do you know how long the tunnel is? Was there much of a stench?



Thanks,no real stench to it really.It runs from Sefton Park to the Mersey, briefly surfacing twice it must be well over a mile long.


----------

